# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Toucan

## jamie

Αυτό toucan ζει στο ζωολογικό κήπο του Memphis.

[youtube:1xsyrr9z]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CxmSdxH0To[/youtube:1xsyrr9z]

----------


## mpikis

ΚΑταπληκτικο...!!ποια εινια η διατροφη των toucan?αυτο το ραμφος πραγματικα εινια πολυ περιεργο...εινια πολυ δυσκολο να το κουμανταρεις(χειριστεις) τέτοιο ραμφος...Η παρενθεση ηταν για σενα jamie γιατι αν γραψεις στο translator κουμανταρεις θα σου βγάλει οτι να ναι μεταφραση!χαχα!

----------


## jamie

χαχα! 

Αυτά τα πουλιά τρώνε φρούτα. Πολλοί άνθρωποι φοβούνται το ράμφος. Ωστόσο, το πουλί δεν μπορεί να δαγκώσει σαν παπαγάλος. 

Στην άγρια, αυτά τα πουλιά μπορούν να τρώνε μικρές σαύρες, έντομα. Τρώνε μερικές φορές τα αυγά και τα πτηνά μωρό. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toucan

----------


## mpikis

Ειχα δει σε ενα pet shop ενα τουκαν και μονο που χτυπουσε το ραμφος του στα καγκελα τρομαζες!γιενται αεπικινδυνο αν το πουλι κανει καμια αποτομη κινηση και το εχεις κοντα σου...Νομιζω οτι πουλάνε τέτοια πουλια...θα ήταν πολυ ενδιαφέρον οσοι εχουν κηππο να εφτιαχναν μια μεγαλη εξωτερικη κλουβα...θα μου πεις το χειμώνα τι τα κανεις???υπαρχει τροπος για όλα...

----------


## jamie

Πολλά πουλιά μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν στις καιρικές συνθήκες του χειμώνα. που έχουν χρόνο να εκλιματίζω, ωστόσο. Επίσης, οι αλλαγές της θερμοκρασίας πρέπει να είναι σταδιακή. Πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι που έχουν εξωτερική πτηνοτροφεία ζουν σε περιοχές όπου οι χειμώνες είναι ήπιοι. Ωστόσο, γνωρίζω ορισμένους ανθρώπους στη Βόρεια ΗΠΑ οι οποίοι έχουν cockatoos που μένουν έξω όλο το χρόνο. Έχω δει φωτογραφίες του cockatoos στο χιόνι. Φυσικά, τα πουλιά έχουν καταφύγιο και προστατεύονται από τον άνεμο.

----------


## vas

πολύ ετυπωσιακό πουλι

----------


## Αλεξης

Εχω δει σε ενα ντοκυμαντερ πως τρωνε τα φρουτα αυτα τα πουλια.
Πιανουν το φρουτο με την ακρη του ραμφους και το πετανε ψηλα.
Υστερα σηκωνουν το κεφαλι προς τα επανω με ανοιχτο το στομα και το φρουτο πεφτει μεσα.
Πολυ εντυπωσιακο.
Οπως καναμε εμεις μικροι διαγωνισμο με τα πακοτινια...ποιος θα το πιασει στον αερα   :Big Grin:

----------


## panos-macaw

2 υπεροχα τουκανος εκ των οποιων ενα τουκανο τοκο κ ενα αλλο με κοκκινο λοφιο εχει κ το αττικο παρκο στα σπατα .φανταστικα κ μεγαλα πουλια κ πανακριβα ...

----------


## dimitris1973

Το ράμφος στα τουκαν είναι πολύ σημαντικό για την επιβίωση τους .Είναι ρυθμιστής θερμοκρασίας του σώματος του. Στέλνουν  αίμα η μειώνουν την ροη του αίματος προς το ράμφος του και έτσι ρυθμίζουν την θερμοκρασία του σώματος τους . Είναι έξυπνα πουλιά και τρελαίνετε για αυγά και φρούτα . Έχουν απίστευτα απαλά πούπουλα που νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πιο απαλά ………

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πανεμορφα πουλια...
Πως κουμανταρουν ολο αυτο το ραμφος...?  ::  




> Το ράμφος στα τουκαν είναι πολύ σημαντικό για την επιβίωση τους .Είναι ρυθμιστής θερμοκρασίας του σώματος του. Στέλνουν  αίμα η μειώνουν την ροη του αίματος προς το ράμφος του και έτσι ρυθμίζουν την θερμοκρασία του σώματος τους . Είναι έξυπνα πουλιά και τρελαίνετε για αυγά και φρούτα . Έχουν απίστευτα απαλά πούπουλα που νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πιο απαλά ………


Δεν το ηξερα αυτο..
Χρησιμες πληροφοριες...  :winky:

----------


## panos-macaw

ειναι παεμορφα πλασματα...εχει στα σπατα και εχουν ενα καταμαυρο φτερωμα τελειο.γυαλιστερο

----------


## Charalampos

Φοβερα πουλια ..! Αυτα μιλανε κιολασ ? ?   ::   ::   ::  ( αυτο το βαζω για την ομιλια : ) )

----------


## CyberPanos

Φυσικα και μιλανε μαλιστα μιλανε και αρκετα καθαρα....καταπληκτικο πουλι....δν εχει τυχει να δω ποτε   :sad:

----------


## XxXristosSs

Eχω δει κ εγω στα σπατα!!! απιστευτο πραγματικα!!!


Βασικα, σ δινει την εντυπωση οτι το ραμφος ειναι πιο βαρυ απο το υπολοιπο σωμα του!!!! "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## dimitris1973

Τα toco toucan είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα δείτε να πωλουνται πλέον . Είναι δύσκολη η αναπαραγωγή τους .Είναι εξαιρετικά πουλιά και μπορεί να γίνουν  πολύ φιλικά με τον άνθρωπο.
Αυτά είναι από το Αττικό πάρκο ….

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τουκανοοοοοο!!!

ηταν απο τα ζωα που ειχα κολισει μπεμπης...απ οτι μου λενε...οποτε εβλεπα εικομα με τουκαν φωναζα τουκανοοοο!

απιστευτα πουλια!!!

----------


## vagelis76



----------

